# blind retrieves in water



## cuter1 (Sep 7, 2012)

can any one help me. I have a 3 year old male golden who now refuses to do blind water retrieves. he acts like he does not know what to do. he goes about 2 fee from the shore and looks at me like what do y ou want me to do. this has happened only in the past month. land blinds were great, last week but last night on a land blind he went out about ten feet and stopped. I am stuck, can any one help.

Darryl Adams


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

How did you teach blind retrieves to the dog? 

Did you do FTP, pile work and three handed casting?

No goes are usually the result of failure to thoroughly teach one of the above.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

cuter1 said:


> can any one help me. I have a 3 year old male golden who now refuses to do blind water retrieves. he acts like he does not know what to do. he goes about 2 fee from the shore and looks at me like what do y ou want me to do. this has happened only in the past month. land blinds were great, last week but last night on a land blind he went out about ten feet and stopped. I am stuck, can any one help.
> 
> Darryl Adams


If he used to do them but stopped, it seems to me that there was likely some sort of incident that has generated confusion. Can you think of anything that could have caused the confusion?


----------

